# Where do you get your R/O water?



## Noslen (Jul 6, 2010)

I live in Markham or northern scarborough. I'm looking for quality R/O water to start my tank. thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How big is your tank?

It's quite economical to get a decent 4 stage unit - they can be had for under $150, and it's an investment that's well worth it.

You can also get RO/DI water from Big Als. Not sure if any other LFS sell RO.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> How big is your tank?
> 
> It's quite economical to get a decent 4 stage unit - they can be had for under $150, and it's an investment that's well worth it.
> 
> You can also get RO/DI water from Big Als. Not sure if any other LFS sell RO.


If you use BCAQUARIA as the coupon code at big als you will get another 15% off , makes it even cheaper for you.

I'd agree with ameekplec, 4 stage filter would be far easier and cheaper in the long run


----------



## Noslen (Jul 6, 2010)

nicklfire said:


> If you use BCAQUARIA as the coupon code at big als you will get another 15% off , makes it even cheaper for you.
> 
> I'd agree with ameekplec, 4 stage filter would be far easier and cheaper in the long run


That coupon code is sweet!!! thanks bro.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> How big is your tank?
> 
> It's quite economical to get a decent 4 stage unit - they can be had for under $150, and it's an investment that's well worth it.
> 
> You can also get RO/DI water from Big Als. Not sure if any other LFS sell RO.


can you point me to a new 4 stage unit that is under 150? I was searching bigals and could not find one.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got RO water from BA's before and it had a higher TDS than my tap water. I asked the manager why it was like that? He said he didn't know and refunded my money. The cashier who did the refund told me they probably needed a new membrane. How come the cashier knows more than the manager???


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I got RO water from BA's before and it had a higher TDS than my tap water. I asked the manager why it was like that? He said he didn't know and refunded my money. The cashier who did the refund told me they probably needed a new membrane. How come the cashier knows more than the manager???


I assume that the manager knew that the membrane was pooched but he didn't want to admit that. But the cashier knew and was stupid enough to tell you. I assume that this wasn't the first time they had a complaint(reason why she found out) about the issue. I assume the Manager figured what the hay 98% of the people won't test their water and another 1% won't bring back the water for a refund or even pursue the issue.

I am only assuming


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I get RO from the supermarket. The ones you go and fill for drinking water.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I have one of those Centralized water softener (Rainsoft brand) in my house. 

Would that be okay to top up my cycling marine tank?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I get mine RO from a water place they have a constant deal on water cooler water. Under $2 a 5 gal bottle


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Tbemba, care to share with us where this water joint is? . Or share privately with me through pm if you prefer please.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Hey Tbemba, care to share with us where this water joint is? . Or share privately with me through pm if you prefer please.


It's in Brantford. Sorry it may not be worth the gas for you guys 

I was thinking of getting a RO unit but I found this place and you have to buy a 10 bottles for $20 ever time you get a refill it's taken off your total. Called The Pure water store. I figure it's way cheaper then the unit and all the wasted water and replacement filters. They will even carry it to your car 

Link http://www.tpwsbrant.com/ufill.htm

Quote from their site:

Water

We have reverse osmosis water on tap at both locations, using top quality equipment in our water rooms we filter our water through proper equipment required to produce the best quality for our customers.

We have bacteria protection in place to ensure safe drinking water for your family as well as we have bottle sanitizer stations at both locations.

Water Bottles

We carry your standard size water bottles which are 18.9L as well as we have 11.4L. We also offer bottle that are BPA FREE In the same sizes.

With our Pre-Paid programs in place you can purchase your water pre-paid and save. 18.9L Water refills as low as $1.80ea. Also each refill you can replace your cap for FREE.

Carry Out

At both our locations we offer carry out service anytime. If you need a hand getting your bottles to your vehicle there is always a staff member who will help you with a smile


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BaRoK said:


> I have one of those Centralized water softener (Rainsoft brand) in my house.
> 
> Would that be okay to top up my cycling marine tank?


As if in mineral replacement filter? If so, then you shouldn't use it for top-ups. If it's an actual reverse osmosis unit, then yes, go ahead.


----------

